# HT 2014 for breeders?



## Hopps (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I have mice that are currently breeding (feeder breeders).
SO the first colony is 5 months old and the second colony has mice that are 3 months old. Right now they're on Harlan Teklad 2014 supplemented with a few mealworms a day. THey're also getting a bird seed mix. Since they're breeding should I be feeding a higher protein food? I ordered 10lbs of HT 2018.

So my questions is are they ok with the 2014 or is it better to feed 2018?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

The mealworms have protein. A few a day should help them somewhat, on both fat and protein. Especially if you are feeding your mealworms better than the straight bran and moist veggie, of store bought mealworms. (Assuming you breed your own for cost.) I'd like to say it would solve any lack, but the nutrient content of mealworms is so variable.

Also depends on what age feeders you are wanting. If you are selecting under a week old for feeders, that makes it easier on mom. Older, and you might want some extra help in the food. Making sure there are max 6-4 remaining in each litter, also would help a feeder line mom nurse well, and stay in condition better, while eating the 2014.

No idea what is in your bird seed, but I keep reading it's usually too heavy on fatty seeds, which can be a problem for some mice. It's the protein to fat ratio that is understood to be important, which you may already know. I would change out to 2018 next round perhaps, and maybe add some inexpensive low fat protein, in the meantime, if you can get anything like that. Might be easier to up the protein of the mealworms too. They are less fussy. 2018 would be able to support more babies per mom in a feeder line bred doe, from what I understand. (I apparently remember a lot from browsing mice sections of reptile forums. LOL)

Having said all that, nursing mice will let you know real fast if they need more protein. Eating babies, being the least harmful to her. Other's will not eat any babies, but will start looking 'ruffled' or frantic, and eating a ton. Worst case, she starts losing weight. If she looks sleek and calm, the babies look like little butter balls, and have good milk bellies, then they are doing fine. Different mice will do better on different levels, so you might luck out, and 2014 w/mealworms and bird seed will be good enough. Just like some mice can nurse more babies than others.

There is a 2018 labeled as 'Native Earth' (same stuff) and sold through Pet 360, if you are not getting a better price on HT elsewhere. I don't recommend using their auto ship service. It's not a better deal, and I've read that the company (PetFoodDirect/whatever the other name was) will change price and availability without prior notice, causing people problems who expected a food delivery. With only two colonies atm, you might not care about that very much.


----------



## Hopps (Jul 15, 2013)

ThatCertainGlow said:


> The mealworms have protein. A few a day should help them somewhat, on both fat and protein. Especially if you are feeding your mealworms better than the straight bran and moist veggie, of store bought mealworms. (Assuming you breed your own for cost.) I'd like to say it would solve any lack, but the nutrient content of mealworms is so variable.
> 
> Also depends on what age feeders you are wanting. If you are selecting under a week old for feeders, that makes it easier on mom. Older, and you might want some extra help in the food. Making sure there are max 6-4 remaining in each litter, also would help a feeder line mom nurse well, and stay in condition better, while eating the 2014.
> 
> ...


I see. Yeah I was getting a bit worried. I bought 15lbs of HT 2018 (I dont have many mice haha). 
I've been feeding freeze dried mealies for convenience sake. I need to start feeding fresh veggies too. THanks for the info! I'm going to continue browsing the forums for more info


----------

